# Koi breeding color question



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I bred my galaxy koi. What is the percentage of cellophane coloring with this crossing? Also do marble gene fish turn cellophane before turning to their temp. color? I say temp because they can change multiple times. I currently have 3 females that are in different stages of cellophane. Never really liked cellophane but one fish’s personality is changing my mind  thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no personal experience with marbles. According to discussions, marbles are unpredictable. So I can't say what probable percentage you might get


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

When I bred my koi male to a dragon female I got half cello and half dark blues. Only one male has gone completely cello with no markings at all? The cellos do have patches here and there of the solid white dragon scale and black patches but the babies that look like their dragon momma didn’t get that last layer to make them white. Did you breed koi x koi? Are you planning on breeding a F2 generation?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

X skully X said:


> When I bred my koi male to a dragon female I got half cello and half dark blues. Only one male has gone completely cello with no markings at all? The cellos do have patches here and there of the solid white dragon scale and black patches but the babies that look like their dragon momma didn’t get that last layer to make them white. Did you breed koi x koi? Are you planning on breeding a F2 generation?











Ok, the parents were marked HMPK. The male I bought at a local fish store, the female at Petco. The male was marked galaxy and I understand that to be because of the blue metallic coloring. The female has blue metallic, but not much, (by her Dorsal fin and in tail) so I consider her a galaxy by my understanding. The male had a shorter body and the female had a elongated body shape. I have 14 baby bettas from this spawn. Perfect size for the home hobbyist. Two local fish stores said they would be interested in them. I have 4 males; 2 with maroon fins, 2 with blue/green fins all with average size bodies. I have 10 females; 4 rust colored bodies/6 blue colored bodies like pictured above. 6 have what I consider to be short bodies and 4 with longer bodies. (The body shape was confusing me early on when I was trying to gender them.) I currently have 3 cellophane females. 2 are completely cellophane and appear to have lost their iridescent top layer....so truly a flesh colored fish. The third cellophane has a few black specks and the pale blue iridescent top layer/fins. The red fin males are partial cellophane with black patches. One blue/green male is starting to change color; he has the one sided flare issue. The last male is still solid blue/green color. The rest of the females look like the females on the bottom of my collage photo. All have a solid dark stripe from their eyes to mid back. It has been fun raising them and encouraging galaxy koi in my neck of the woods. I will add photos later today of current color changes. I might breed F2. Plan to keep these until 4 mos old and choose a few keepers.....I also have a short body galaxy koi female from Thailand I want to breed. Thanks!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Garent said:


> Well cellophane is part of their colour mutation step, we dont know the percentage untill they 4 or 5 month old
> 
> My personal experience with kois, 20 percent of them stay cellophane, 10 percent stay in blue or green colour


Great! I thought cellophane might just be an in between phase to the next color step. Well I currently have 3/14 cellophane so 21% and 2/14 blue/green 14% so following your experience.....thanks.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Just a side note......I love the unpredictability of the marble gene. I am surprised by the number of people who state they do not......but in fish breeding, I can understand.


----------

